# Csn you use this in soap?



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just wondering if you could put stickers in the soap, will they be alright?  Also, can anyone tell me where the best place to get soap embeds
for M & P soap.  Lastly, can some of y'all send me some good recipes for soap, fragrance, color etc???


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure how the stickers would do in soap.
I've done erasers from the dollar store in soap.  You can also do soap embeds in soap.

If you have access to a library, there are some great books on Melt & Pour.
Like "300 Handcrafted Soaps" by Marie Browning.

Or there are many recipes that you can find just by googling "Melt and Pour recipes"
Here's some good sites for recipes and info:
http://www.teachsoap.com
http://www.soapnuts.com/nutsmprecipes.html
http://www.halderman.net/cgi-bin/showrecipe.pl?mp


Welcome to the forum,
Gen


----------



## pixybratt (Feb 1, 2011)

you can put tattoos on your soap


----------



## AZ Soaper (Feb 1, 2011)

I would think if you sprayed them with clear spray paint before you put them in the soap it would keep the colors from running. You can buy soap paper that dissolves at WSP. You can get decal paper at Planet Earth.

I don't know where you can buy embeds but they are very easy to make. They are lots of embed molds out there.

I don't have a recipe for M&P. I don't add anything but color and fragrance to my M&P. I let the base just shine through!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 1, 2011)

Try Oriental Trading Co. for inexpensive embeds like erasers.


----------

